# Pocket gophers today.



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Got a new style trap today.Set 8 traps and came back in 3 hrs.5 traps had gone off and got all 5.I baited them with some fresh alfalfa.Best traps I have ever used!!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Keep it up and you will soon have enough to make a new hat like in your and Karens Christmas picture. 

Regards, Mike


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

http://m.bonide.com/photos/61114gophertrap_large.jpg


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Where did you get the trap at?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Local farm supply store.Runnings.IIRC they were $6 each


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Wonder if anyone in Canada supplies them. They are cheap enough and you proved that they work.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

hog987 said:


> Wonder if anyone in Canada supplies them. They are cheap enough and you proved that they work.


Dealer locator.IDK if it will work for Canada??

http://www.bonide.com/products/product.php?category_id=61114


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

I need to try some of those traps.  Those little buggers almost look like baby mice in the picture.

Do you still have a bounty on them where you are at? Not sure if we still do, but when I was a kid in the 1970's you could cut off the back legs and take them to the courthouse and get 25 cents for the pair. It was a lot of kids "get rich quick" scheme. Sadly I don't know anyone who became independently wealthy from the bounty though. :wacko:


----------



## Two Hawk (Jun 9, 2014)

Thanks for the tip

I just found them here: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004O9LXFE/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A20R7QNXJNMYX0

65.74 for 12 traps.

I've been paying 3.00 a tail here, had a couple of dedicated kids show up last fall and got me for about 900.00 a week for over a month, best money I spent all winter....


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

IDK if they still have a bounty or not here.When I was a kid I got .25 for a pair of front feet.And a nickel for stripey tail.I just want them DEAD.

Not to many kids would even be willing to go trap them.To busy playing video games.


----------



## eth555 (Apr 9, 2014)

I will have to try some of those traps, thanks for sharing your experience. Still pay bounties on this end of the state, we have a festival on counting gopher feet.

http://www.gophercount.com


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

eth555 said:


> I will have to try some of those traps, thanks for sharing your experience. Still pay bounties on this end of the state, we have a festival on counting gopher feet.
> 
> http://www.gophercount.com


A little tip on what I did that seemd to work well with these traps.I grabed a handful of fresh alfalfa and put some throught the trap trigger for bait.I also left the hole open.I had no traps pluged with dirt looks like to gopher went after the bait and tripped the trap.100% were caught that tripped the trap.Curious how well I did over night I have 6 set but its raining now so have to check later.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Aww Cy they look so cute like that. Those work on prairie dawgs?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Vol said:


> Keep it up and you will soon have enough to make a new hat like in your and Karens Christmas picture.
> 
> Regards, Mike


The fur does look like it could make a nice cap.But I'm afraid Karen would kill me before she would wear one.She is terrified of mice/rats and the gopher pretty much looks like a fat rat.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Nitram said:


> Aww Cy they look so cute like that. Those work on prairie dawgs?


IDK if they would.Prairie dog is a little bigger.Probably would work,maybe miss a few??


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Cy-9 Pocket gophers-0

Got everyone that set off the trap so far.Very pleased with these traps.I think baiting with some fresh alfalfa helps also.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Had a double header toady.Momma in the trap and little one outside the hole.Little one got a size 10.5 to it. 

Don't tell PETA.


----------



## KFhunter (Apr 18, 2014)

I use a riding lawnmower with flexible exhaust pipe, not as satisfying as pulling a carcass out the ground though.

Don't anyone do that?

Making another gopher slayer right now actually - 21hp V twin rider I'm hooking a pipe too. Should pump enough toxins down a hole to kill everything in the colony in about 5 minutes.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I've tried about everything besides exhaust.

Rodenator gopher blaster,50% kill?I said just pissed the other 50% off.
Propane
Various gopher baits.
Phos Tec.Need a special lisence now to get it.
Golden Malrin.Works for ***** why not gophers?It didn't
Rat bait.


----------



## KFhunter (Apr 18, 2014)

well if you try exhaust dump a little 2 stroke oil in the gas. A push mower works well and is easy to plumb in a flex exhaust but I'd run a 3-5 hp engine 10-15 minutes in a hole.

best when the ground is damp, holds the fumes better.

old smoky lawnmowers work the best lol






I dunno about dumping oil right down the carb though, I just add two stroke oil to the fuel. 30/1 is a plenty


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

That could double as a gopher mound leveler,lol.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm gonna get some. There's a Runnings in Aberdeen!


----------

